
Adobe Launches Photoshop Android Application - jmonegro
http://phandroid.com/2009/11/06/adobe-launches-photoshop-android-application/
======
Zak
Adobe devalues Photoshop brand by releasing feature-limited iPhoto-like
application for Android and calling it Photoshop.

~~~
pwmanagerdied
If it makes any difference, they called it "Photoshop.com", this blog just
dropped the tld.

~~~
jrockway
Finally an application name sillier than "OpenOffice.org".

~~~
pwmanagerdied
I don't know that I'd agree. Photoshop.com provides a subset of the features
that Photoshop has, and the name's a derivative. It's sufficiently distinct
that it shouldn't be confused with Photoshop, but still gets the brand bonus
from being associated with it.

------
ascuttlefish
Kleenex is a verb?

~~~
compay
In English, you can verb any noun.

~~~
ascuttlefish
{hushed voice} how awful...

------
pwmanagerdied
...Photoshop referring to Photoshop.com, their photo editing web app, not its
more impressive namesake.

All of Adobe's copy seems to make this distinction, it's a pity this blog
couldn't be bothered. It's not the _Photoshop Mobile App_ , it's the
_Photoshop.com Mobile App (for Android)_.

~~~
wmf
Heck, if they want to sabotage their own brand why go out of your way to stop
them? The urge to over-extend a good brand seems to strike every large
company.

~~~
pwmanagerdied
No, I'm saying that the blogger is removing the ".com" from Adobe's copy, with
the result that he is not distinguishing the brands. Adobe sort-of does.

~~~
wmf
I suspect regular people aren't pedantic enough to distinguish between
Photoshop and Photoshop.com and Adobe should take that into account in their
marketing.

